# FUR, MATERIALS, AND TUTORIALS: A LIST FOR NEW FURSUIT MAKERS



## Deo (Sep 30, 2010)

*-ENJOY.*​ 
*FAUX FUR FABRIC*
*FUR IN THE U.S.A.*
CR's Crafts
http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/fur.html
Distinctive Fabrics
I'm Stuffed Fur
SyFabrics 
Monterey Mills
NFT Fur (has 4-way stretch and 6+inch long furs, very expensive!)
Mendel's
Shannon Fabrics
Faux Paw Furs
Big4Fabrics
InteriorMall Faux Fur (search for PROMO SHAG or MONGOLIAN FUR)
HartsFabrics
Fabric Depot 
Fabric.com
*FUR IN CANADA*
Fabricland-Canada
MacDonald Faber-Canada
Wexler Textiles-Canada
*FUR IN THE UK*
All Textiles - UK
Cowper & Tordoff - UK
CraftFabrics by JohnPaul
FabricUK
The Fabric Place UK
Mandor's - UK
Peacock Fibres - UK
QuickFabrics UK
MohairBearMaking Supplies - UK
*FUR INTERNATIONAL*
Beary Cheap - Australia
Laval's - Australia
Home of Poi - New Zealand
Life Sell - Germany 

*FURSUIT MATERIALS MAY INCLUDE:*
Faux fur
furniture foam
fleece
faux leather
latex
foam latex
wick away balaclava
foamies/thin foam sheets
velcro
zippers
magnets
taxidermy (noses, jawsets, and eyes)
sculpey/Fimo/other polymer clays
resin
plastic mesh
hot glue
Goop glue
buckram (or other see through fabric)
McCall's M6106 Pattern


*NOT FURSUT MATERIALS:* 
Duct tape (*unless doing a duct tape dummy*, or going with the tape approach on a head to make a pattern)
Fun Fur/crappy fur/fun shag/carpet
*Any kind of paper, this includes mache, poster paper, and cardboard*
cold weather ski masks
aerosol products (That includes spray paint)
super glue (To hold seams it's a no-no and the fumes are bad)
taxidermy forms (too small)
florists foam (also known as Styrofoam)
Papercraft
 *Fiberglass (For most people this is not a viable option unless you are a professional with the material. That said it's not efficient, tends to be heavy and there is better stuff to use).
Wonderflex (this material is dangerous to use. Sweat and oils cause it to break down faster and if used in something like a head can easily become brittle, break, and injure your face).
Real fur when used as a whole fursuit can be dangerous when worn as a whole(real fur, opposed to faux fur is not a breathable material), expensive, and high matinence. 

*TUTORIALS:*
*Construction of Bent-Tail *= http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4059176.html
*Construction of Kiki* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3636848.html#cutid1
*Construction of Marcwolf* = http://www.marcwolf.org/construct/index.html
*Construction of Savoy* = http://fursuit.tanidareal.com/savoy/en/04fmateriala.htm
*Construction of Atpaw* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2239743.html
*Nicodemus's Fursuit pages* = http://www.nicodemus.org/fursuit/
*Fursuit.de* =  http://www.fursuit.de/cms/index.php/En:Fursuit_building
*B**alaclava Based Head* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/1334914.html#cutid1
*Balaclava Based head *= http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp
*All-Foam based head *= http://www.matrices.net/foam.asp
*All-Foam based head =* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCFqNmgH84Q&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL*
Foam and plastic head *= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLak8ccz5ZM
*Plastic Mesh based head *= http://www.matrices.net/matricessuit.asp
*Furring = *http://www.matrices.net/furring.asp
*Furring *= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jza6_wf7UQ&feature=player_embedded

* How to make a duct tape dummy *= http://latinvixen.phpwebhosting.com/dtd.htm

*Digitigrade legs *= http://www.matrices.net/digitigrade.asp
*Hiding a zipper* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4518669.html#cutid1
*Tailoring a bodysuit *= http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/tutorialbodysuit.html
*Changing body shape with foam* = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIAe2_kEk5k&feature=player_embedded
*
Making Taxidermy Eye blanks *= http://beetlecat.livejournal.com/2919.html
*Bouncey Ball eyes *= http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2281486.html
*Bouncey Ball eyes* = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAUALtvINOg
*Plastic bowl eyes* = http://www.matrices.net/eyes.asp
*Following Taxidermy-style eyes *= http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/1745882.html
*'Toony eyes* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3390725.html
*Follow Me eye*s = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0KmFr04I4Q

*Hand paws* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2140828.html#cutid1
*Hand paws *= http://www.matrices.net/paws.asp
*Feet paws *= http://www.matrices.net/footpaws.asp

*Ears *= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6aEqMlzzlo&feature=player_embedded
*Basic Tail* = http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp
*Curved Fox tail *= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q4jhwPT1Gw&feature=related
*Curved Husky tail *= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fu1L9UCdlI
*Dragon tail *= http://community.livejournal.com/rarsuit/44876.html

*Make your own stretch fur* = http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4065775.html#cutid1
*Horse tails/ lion **manes* = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl1-sK1ThVs&feature=related
*Dying fur =* http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2552327.html
* Airbrushing *= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x0uQeplOiQ&feature=player_embedded


*SITES:*
*http://fursuit.livejournal.com*  is the biggest community of fursuit builders to go to when you have a  question. People post WIPs, tutorials, give advise and critique, provide  redlines, and are a general wealth of information. Lurk there a bit and  you'll learn a lot. They have a great section called "memories" which  has listed memorably helpful fursuit building posts.
*http://honestfurcrits.livejournal.com*  this is the place to go for hard critique during a build. These guys  will rake you over the coals and make you better for all the harshness.  Do not, DO NOT, post to this community if you are sensitive or can't  stand critique, they will not molly coddle you there.
*http://fursuitauctions.livejournal.com*  is the place to go to buy fur scraps. So you have a million different  colored spots on your design and don't want to buy a full yard of each  color? Do here. Buying scraps, full yards, and yard pieces is common.  Along with claws, noses, eyes, partials, fullsuits, used suits, and new  suits.
*http://rarsuit.livejournal.com *  is run by the amazing Foofers. No one, and I mean no one, is more  helpful or handy with electronics than Foofers. So if you need to rig up  some LEDs or a fan for your fursuit go here. It's also the place to  seek advice on building realistic or "rar"/scary suits.
*http://quadsuits.livejournal.com *is the place to go for all your quadsuit advise.


*REMEMBER, MAKE THIS...*






*NOT THIS.*




NSFW: http://bad-fur.livejournal.com to see more of what not to do/create.

​


----------



## Martlie (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, super awesome  Thanks for taking the time to put all this together!
This is definitely a big help to someone like me who is feeling very overwhelmed by all the things needed to make a fursuit.

I have also found Beetlecat's tutorial section to be very helpful, although for some reason her website seems to not work for me more often than not. Maybe that's just my computer?

The only thing I'd say is maybe make as many of the things as possible on the list be links, and maybe make the links under "tutorials" be words? It'd just make it look cleaner and make things easier to find, I guess.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 30, 2010)

This should be stickied. For great justice!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 30, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> This should be stickied. For great justice!


 
Done..and I'm going to hunt down a certain website people can use as a guide on what not to create and ad it to the OP.


----------



## Deo (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet. My silly thread got stickied. I feel special now. Anybody else with information feel free to chime in, I'll add it to the lists.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 30, 2010)

Silly, perhaps, but also extremely helpful to teh no0bz like me. ;D


----------



## SGRedAlert (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know, duct tape is pretty useful for kludging something up last-minute. I had only enough money for my hat with fox ears, my paws, and my tail - but not enough for footpaws. So I made some outta cardboard, duct tape and spoons. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4601781
I'm rather proud of it and I think it looks quite nice, considering I've never made paws before, I don't sculpt, and I've never done anything fursuit-y before.

If it's for a partial or full suit, making it out of duct tape is ridiculous. For a last-minute thing, I think it's a good idea, so long as it's not sloppy.


----------



## Deo (Oct 11, 2010)

SGRedAlert said:


> I don't know, duct tape is pretty useful for kludging something up last-minute. I had only enough money for my hat with fox ears, my paws, and my tail - but not enough for footpaws. So I made some outta cardboard, duct tape and spoons.


 
The thing is though that people want to make heads, partials, and fullsuits that last. Carboard and all other paper based products absorb and retain sewat. They literally rot off of your body while making you smell like funk. And if it's made out of cardboard you can never wash it as the cardboard would disintigrate. Duct tape is not a good material either as it gives off harmful fumes. In a head you have poor ventilation and making the head with duct tape is like putting a chloraform dipped plastic bag over your head.


----------



## nereza (Oct 12, 2010)

another thing is if its your fist time you cant expect it to be aposoluty flawless it takes time to get the experience needed  to create a beautiful suit , you can watch all the tutorials in the world on something but if its your fist time doing something it might not be perfect ... (learn it the hard way <.<) 
but with time and practice just like any thing you can become good at it ^^
just look at the professionals oldest suits ,it kinda shows that every one starts off at bass one


----------



## Deo (Oct 12, 2010)

nereza said:


> another thing is if its your fist time you cant expect it to be aposoluty flawless it takes time to get the experience needed to create a beautiful suit , you can watch all the tutorials in the world on something but if its your fist time doing something it might not be perfect ... (learn it the hard way <.<)
> but with time and practice just like any thing you can become good at it ^^
> just look at the professionals oldest suits ,it kinda shows that every one starts off at bass one


 
Practice and taking your time. If you take your time, get critique and redlines from others, and continue to modify the foam until it's right you'll get a good head. Too often first timers rush and don't take the time to step away from it and come back fresh. That's where you'll catch your mistakes. Stuff like "Oh wow I didn't notice before that the muzzle is too short and the left cheek is larger than the right." And if something is wrong, fix it. Don't say "eh it's good enough" or "I spent hours on it, therefore it must already be perfect". If yo spend a lot of time making something and it looks wrong, tear it off and redo it. Yeah, it'll take even more time to get it right. And you may have to redo it 2-6 times, but the end result wil be better and the time spent is good practice.

You CAN make a good first head. It is possible (go check out Flux) but if you don't take you time, make it right, and use the proper materials it_ will_ look bad.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Practice and taking your time. If you take your time, get critique and redlines from others, and continue to modify the foam until it's right you'll get a good head. Too often first timers rush and don't take the time to step away from it and come back fresh. That's where you'll catch your mistakes. Stuff like "Oh wow I didn't notice before that the muzzle is too short and the left cheek is larger than the right." And if something is wrong, fix it. Don't say "eh it's good enough" or "I spent hours on it, therefore it must already be perfect". If yo spend a lot of time making something and it looks wrong, tear it off and redo it. Yeah, it'll take even more time to get it right. And you may have to redo it 2-6 times, but the end result wil be better and the time spent is good practice.
> 
> You CAN make a good first head. It is possible (go check out Flux) but if you don't take you time, make it right, and use the proper materials it_ will_ look bad.



I'd like to add on to this that you don't want to be working on a costume into the wee hours of the morning. Zeke and I employ a two rules when we make costumes.
1: Know yourself, observe yourself. If you start out lets say around 6 in the afternoon, and push on to midnight pay attention to your focus. Once you start working you learn what your time allowance. Eventually you need to stop for the day, rest, and hit it later. We do that by judging mistakes. Lets say we are sewing, and something goes on wrong because the focus was not there. We un-do and redo. After three strikes we call it quits. That gave us the ability to figure how long is long enough.

All people should keep this in mind. You can burn yourself out and make too many mistakes if work on it too long without good breaks and good rest.


----------



## nereza (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah sleep is important ... rushing a protect is never good <.<


----------



## nereza (Oct 29, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Practice and taking your time. If you take your time, get critique and redlines from others, and continue to modify the foam until it's right you'll get a good head. Too often first timers rush and don't take the time to step away from it and come back fresh. That's where you'll catch your mistakes. Stuff like "Oh wow I didn't notice before that the muzzle is too short and the left cheek is larger than the right." And if something is wrong, fix it. Don't say "eh it's good enough" or "I spent hours on it, therefore it must already be perfect". If yo spend a lot of time making something and it looks wrong, tear it off and redo it. Yeah, it'll take even more time to get it right. And you may have to redo it 2-6 times, but the end result wil be better and the time spent is good practice.
> 
> You CAN make a good first head. It is possible (go check out Flux) but if you don't take you time, make it right, and use the proper materials it_ will_ look bad.





im not saying its impossible to make a good head on the fist try .. all i was saying was that fursuiting like any thing else is a art form and mastering a art form for some it takes longer and some can get the hang of it right away 
and yes there are few fursuiters that were good from the beginning .. but alout of fursuiters like bestcub , monoyasha and seral others older works you can see improvement though the years 
i never sayed it was impossible but.. time.. it shows 
old
http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/Family-of-Furs-76594643?qj=3&q=gallery%3ALilleahWest+sort%3Atime&qo=868
new
http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d30fdlx
(look though her galer and you can see how she improved)

 or monoyasha with hers 
old
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1778665/
new
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4600307/
 and it could keep going with alot of fursuit makers 

all i was saying was because it a art form not every one going to be perfect at it the fist time around ... not that you cant get a good head or get quality but just like art .. if you draw and you look back at what you did 3 years ago compared to now there probably a difference .. just like time can improve crafts like these 
or using a another art medifor it like learning to draw for the fist time .. some people will pick it up quickly and other with take years to get to the same point that the other started at..  costuming  / fursuiting is no different 
but don't get me misunderstood it very possible to make a good fist fursuit ... but time changes your skills and your ability witch makes a difference in quality for most people works


----------



## fullmetalpegasus (Nov 11, 2010)

If you're looking for Glass Eyes, these people were courteous, quick, and inexpensive. They have many different kind of eyes and can ship anywhere in the US.

http://www.tohickonglasseyes.com/

They can also do custom eyes, which I think is pretty freaking cool!


----------



## Savagelogic (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd like to add http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com for jawsets, eyes, claws and such.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 24, 2010)

To Fullmetalpegasus and Savagelogic: Done and added.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, thanks!
This really helped. ^____^


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

I went through and added more tutorial links and links to images of fursuit supplies.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 8, 2011)

Great little thread! This will help me with my plans to build my own fursuit.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for this thread Deo. This has actually kept me reading for a good two hours. Sadly us Canadians get no love when it comes to fabric shops.  Then again do we ever get anything decent in this country?


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Scotland does not get most of these UK shops but i guess thats what internet is for. Great thread though. Thankx!


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay here's an update for people looking to build fursuits.

http://fursuit.livejournal.com is the biggest community of fursuit builders to go to when you have a question. People post WIPs, tutorials, give advise and critique, provide redlines, and are a general wealth of information. Lurk there a bit and you'll learn a lot. They have a great section called "memories" which has listed memorably helpful fursuit building posts.

http://honestfurcrits.livejournal.com this is the place to go for hard critique during a build. These guys will rake you over the coals and make you better for all the harshness. Do not, DO NOT, post to this community if you are sensitive or can't stand critique, they will not molly coddle you there.

http://fursuitauctions.livejournal.com is the place to go to buy fur scraps. So you have a million different colored spots on your design and don't want to buy a full yard of each color? Do here. Buying scraps, full yards, and yard pieces is common. Along with claws, noses, eyes, partials, fullsuits, used suits, and new suits.

http://rarsuit.livejournal.com is run by the amazing Foofers. No one, and I mean no one, is more helpful or handy with electronics than Foofers. So if you need to rig up some LEDs or a fan for your fursuit go here. It's also the place to seek advice on building realistic or "rar"/scary suits.

http://quadsuits.livejournal.com is the place to go for all your quadsuit advise.

More on quadsuits later folks.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 20, 2011)

I use paper mache and cover it with faux fur, I never thought about it absorbing sweat and stinking over time; but, I have enough air circulation in the head  that I don't really have to worry about it.


----------



## Deo (Jun 21, 2011)

furryraffic said:


> I use paper mache and cover it with faux fur, I never thought about it absorbing sweat and stinking over time; but, I have enough air circulation in the head  that I don't really have to worry about it.


 NO. Paper mache is NEVER a fursuit building material. NEVER.
NEVER EVER EVER EVER.
_*EVER.*_

Also, do you have permission by Beastcub to use her picture as your avatar? Or the permission of the person who owns the suit?


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 21, 2011)

I didn't know whom it belonged to or how to ask permission, I just liked how the photo looked; I'll just remove it ( I don't want to make anybody mad )


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 21, 2011)

I will forget about paper mache then, those links that you posted will be very useful ^_^ Tank you


----------



## Deo (Jun 21, 2011)

furryraffic said:


> no, paper mache; ok than I will forget about that then. Those links that you posted will be very useful ^_^ This person on youtube used paper mache and said it worked good but, I will no longer use paper mache. Thank you


 NEVER LISTEN TO THE FURRIES ON YOUTUBE.
Ususually they are all 11 year old children hacking shit together with glue and paper plates. Don't learn from them, learn from experienced makers.


----------



## excallyVapy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Neither aspirant has anything like the outlandish stature or participation*

koniecznie zobacz DOMINIQUE STRAUSS-KAHNâ€™S apprehension in May on charges of attempted rapine and libidinous badger dealt such a insensible that French statecraft went into a magnificence of suspended animation. This week, delight with so, the countdown to the 2012 presidential unequalled seemed to overtax because of real. Two contenders proffer in their names profit of the Socialist nomination. France got a inimitable resources stocking, after Christine Lagarde was picked to take the instruction of Mr Strauss-Kahn as IMF boss. And President Nicolas Sarkozy launched a fault-finding ask for to rebuild France.


----------



## nereza (Jul 26, 2011)

the list is acutely pretty good  only thing i add to the materials list you need is  a electric shaver/clippers   and exacto knife


----------



## Jaeli (Aug 30, 2011)

Two things: I used to work at Fabric Depot. Sign up for the mailing list via email. You get coupons. 40% off one item (including a piece of fabric) per week of the flyer. if you find your fabrics there, it's an excellent way to save a little cash.

Also... (without going through all the links on making suits... yet) do folks make an undersuit... much like thermals, but you can get wickaway fabric through (occasionally) Fabric Depot, and make your own... another resource that's completely awesome and has TONS of wickaway fabrics is Rose City Textiles [ http://stores.rctfabrics.com/StoreFront.bok ]. They're local to me, so I can always just run up there, but they do a lot of internet ordering. They have a wholesale side as well as a retail side. If you make (and this is something I'm thinking of doing) undergarments of wickaway, it helps with the breathability of the suit. You won't be pouring sweat, as the fabric pulls it away from your skin. (I'm already a costumer in other things, so fabric is my thing). 

Just a couple things to maybe let folks know about... 
Back to lurking
~Jaeli


----------



## Deo (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaeli said:


> Two things: I used to work at Fabric Depot. Sign up for the mailing list via email. You get coupons. 40% off one item (including a piece of fabric) per week of the flyer. if you find your fabrics there, it's an excellent way to save a little cash.
> 
> Also... (without going through all the links on making suits... yet) do folks make an undersuit... much like thermals, but you can get wickaway fabric through (occasionally) Fabric Depot, and make your own... another resource that's completely awesome and has TONS of wickaway fabrics is Rose City Textiles [ http://stores.rctfabrics.com/StoreFront.bok ]. They're local to me, so I can always just run up there, but they do a lot of internet ordering. They have a wholesale side as well as a retail side. If you make (and this is something I'm thinking of doing) undergarments of wickaway, it helps with the breathability of the suit. You won't be pouring sweat, as the fabric pulls it away from your skin. (I'm already a costumer in other things, so fabric is my thing).
> 
> ...



Undersuits are common. I personally wear UnderArmor Heat Wear shorts and shirts, which do wonders, but some people buy full lycra wick away dive skins and such. Compartments for fans are also sometimes added to heads and such.

And news of sales travels fast in this community. If you watch the LJ Fursuit group the furs who work for Hancock's, JoAnnes, DF, and other places and are on their mailing lists will post about foam and fur sales, ads, and special deal codes.


----------



## Moony (Sep 17, 2011)

Are there any store names you could give me that sell Buckram? I've been trying to find some for a while now, but all I've found are online places that require you to buy at least by 1 yard of it, whereas I only need a very tiny amount of it (About 1 foot by 1 foot sheet)

Is this possible?


----------



## Deo (Sep 18, 2011)

Moony said:


> Are there any store names you could give me that sell Buckram? I've been trying to find some for a while now, but all I've found are online places that require you to buy at least by 1 yard of it, whereas I only need a very tiny amount of it (About 1 foot by 1 foot sheet)
> 
> Is this possible?


Most fabric stores carry it. So if you have a local fabric store, go there.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 18, 2011)

Moony said:


> Are there any store names you could give me that sell Buckram? I've been trying to find some for a while now, but all I've found are online places that require you to buy at least by 1 yard of it, whereas I only need a very tiny amount of it (About 1 foot by 1 foot sheet)
> 
> Is this possible?



Also try large craft stores that carry a variety of items.


----------



## Unca (Jan 23, 2012)

Please add "Mary Jo's Cloth Store" to the list. They are not a chain and  only have one location, I don't think they ship but the selection is  great. They are considered the Mecca of fabric in North and South  Carolina, people come from all around to shop there. I just got back  from fur shopping, they have a wall or fur on rolls, solids of every  color and more patterns than you can shake a stick at. I would say they  have over 60 different furs, they are not all suit quality but they have  some NICE stuff, I got two yards of white 1.5" fur, very soft, flexible  backing, all in all great fur for $14.99/YRD. Yea that's right $14.99 a  yard for top quality fur, it you want to go extra cheep and quality is  not that big of a concern they have fur from $9.00/YRD also.

Here is the website, not that great of a site but easily one of the best stores I have ever been to.
http://maryjos.com/default.aspx

Unca


----------



## Tati (Feb 1, 2012)

WHat would be the best foam for heads.


----------



## Unca (Feb 1, 2012)

Tati said:


> WHat would be the best foam for heads.



Almost anything but most people use standard upholstery foam, it is light weight, easy to work, and breaths about as good as you can hope for.

Unca


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've actually got a question about making foot paws. Would it be better to go get a pair of slip on/off shoes for a base or could I make do with an old pair of skate shoes?


----------



## Blessed Wolfie (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking at what not to use, specifically the aerosol part...so should I just hot glue seams on the fur and not add spray adhesive to make the fur stick better? I never even thought about residual fumes from it...


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 10, 2012)

Blessed Wolfie said:


> Looking at what not to use, specifically the aerosol part...so should I just hot glue seams on the fur and not add spray adhesive to make the fur stick better? I never even thought about residual fumes from it...



Its much better and cheaper to just sew them together. There are however some washable fabric glues that are sold in arts and crafts stores.


----------



## Blessed Wolfie (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably going to hot glue them, because I know that if I try to sew it, I will get frustrated. Not a project I want to get frustrated on. I will most likely sew a few bits though, just for reinforcement. But no spray adhesive. Got it.


----------



## Htedomsa (Feb 24, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd like to add on to this that you don't want to be working on a costume into the wee hours of the morning. Zeke and I employ a two rules when we make costumes.
> 1: Know yourself, observe yourself. If you start out lets say around 6 in the afternoon, and push on to midnight pay attention to your focus. Once you start working you learn what your time allowance. Eventually you need to stop for the day, rest, and hit it later. We do that by judging mistakes. Lets say we are sewing, and something goes on wrong because the focus was not there. We un-do and redo. After three strikes we call it quits. That gave us the ability to figure how long is long enough.
> 
> All people should keep this in mind. You can burn yourself out and make too many mistakes if work on it too long without good breaks and good rest.



  This is some great advice that I would apply all across the arts. Since my mate and I are just getting into fursuit construction and trying to learn as much as possible first, this is helpful as anything. It can be way to easy to get distracted especially when it is something you are excited about.


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh god, some of those "don'ts" made me want to cry. Why would someone even try to sell those? Good gracious!


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 17, 2012)

Deo,

You might want to add the fact that fiberglass has a god awful smell to it as well. So if anyone was trying to use it in private, probably not the best option the smell gets everywhere. ( I have used it in the past, not friendly material )


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 5, 2012)

Aww, but I was just going to staple my old shag rug to myself.
..
...
....or not.

Actually though, this is an extremely helpful compilation, thanks!


----------



## swiftpaws (Jun 8, 2012)

I wanna know if a plush like fur is ok for a partial cause I can't find any purple fur D: only in fabric.com which the plush fur is 4.98 which is cheap (its on sale) please answer today thank you


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 28, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, do you know of any stores in Northern Ireland that sell upholstery foam? I've been looking, and can't find any. If you know, then thanks! If not, then I don't mind.


----------



## Bluetip (Nov 8, 2012)

Man, I really wish there were more places for fur within Canada. Right now I'm figuring out if I can get some off of Etsy, but other than that, it's scarce where I am >__<


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 17, 2012)

> *Fiberglass (For most people this is not a viable option unless you are a  professional with the material. That said it's not efficient, tends to  be heavy and there is better stuff to use).


 Hey, ya mentioned about FiberGlass (...And yea, it's heavy shit alright). I've been thinkin' of doin' my fursuit's base material out of Carbon Fiber (Obvious reasons: light-weight, strong as hell, easy to form etc.) and cover 95% of it with faux-fur.

I figured to bring this up here and get all your thoughts on my decision.

PS: I have plenty of access to BOTHE Carbon Fiber AND Fiberglass as I build unmanned helicopters outta the stuff in my spare-time.


----------



## Kirodragoon (Jan 11, 2013)

The link to the video for the Follow Me eyes seems to go to a private video ._.


----------



## Chinona (Jan 16, 2013)

Northwest/Marshall's Fabrics  Might be useful under the fabrics in Canada... It doesn't have the locations that the others do (Only three stores two in Alberta one in Manitoba)... however you can get TOP quality fur there for about half the price of say Fabricland - I found 3 inch white pile with one way stretch there for $16.00 (compared to $25.00 WITH a membership discount at Fabricland on 3" white pile with no stretch)


----------



## Derpbear (Feb 1, 2013)

What's wrong with wonderflex exactly? I can understand it not holding up to wear-and-tear, but to nix it entirely seems silly to me, especially if it's just a base. I've used it coated in other things.


----------



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Mar 27, 2013)

Dose any have a pattern to make Cheetah ears. I'm going to learn how to make my own ears. I know how to make cat/fox ears but, I don't know how to make round ears. I have not seen a pattern for the round ears. I will be making ths to clip them in my hair.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 4, 2013)

Derpbear said:


> What's wrong with wonderflex exactly? I can understand it not holding up to wear-and-tear, but to nix it entirely seems silly to me, especially if it's just a base. I've used it coated in other things.



Wonderflex is an item that is highly heat sensitive and there are easily many situations where heads built with such material can take damage. That said the listing here is meant to be a guide for people to use materials that are generally safe to use and will offer the least issues. Wonderflex is not something everyone can work with and shouldn't be used to build fur suit heads.


----------



## CaeTheSly (Nov 11, 2013)

Disheartening to see the link of what to do/not do calling people on these forums "twats" because they poorly construct suits.... Really disheartening both for a newbie like myself and a poor reflection on the community IMO.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 29, 2014)

Kahoku said:


> Deo,
> 
> You might want to add the fact that fiberglass has a god awful smell to it as well. So if anyone was trying to use it in private, probably not the best option the smell gets everywhere. ( I have used it in the past, not friendly material )



Once the resin cures it does not smell, but that can take some time.


----------



## Pyroar (May 13, 2014)

You are a GOD SEND.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2014)

Derpbear said:


> What's wrong with wonderflex exactly? I can understand it not holding up to wear-and-tear, but to nix it entirely seems silly to me, especially if it's just a base. I've used it coated in other things.



Worbla, you could probably get away with since it's a durable material. Wonderflex is a thinner gauge(And slightly more expensive) than worbla and you'd have to layer 2-3 sheets just to make sure it holds up.


----------



## YokoHellsing (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for the awesome Random Tut, Making my first furSuit...I'm kinda scared/ Excited about making this. I hope it well turn out pretty darn good :grin:​


----------



## alliedforce34 (Jun 19, 2014)

Which one sells better fake seal fur? mendels.com or crscraft.com. I can't order samples (shipping costs too high to where I live).


----------



## JRich (Jul 21, 2014)

Good idea to have collected all topics by categories. It facilitates research especially if we just arrive on the site. So,we can always add list if we find other link or something like that which deals with the fur on all its forms?


----------



## Grim_Stripe (Nov 26, 2014)

Another online store is http://thefabricexchange.com


----------



## Jinxii_Dream (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks so much! Maybe i can Find a Fur the right color Dx Nothing more stressful!


----------



## macchagamer (Dec 23, 2014)

I've wanted to make a fursuit ever since I joined the fandom but the materials are pricey


----------



## pinkie (Jan 5, 2015)

A little FYI:
Images on this page dont work: http://fursuit.livejournal.com/3636848.html#cutid1
This page was not found: http://finder.cox.net/main?Intercep...1.90base&Referer=&Implementation=0&method=GET

otherwise, very helpful!


----------



## Pugsly (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll be making a French Bulldog fursuit . I chose this as it is simple to do with not much Plastic Canvas ^^ Do you foam on the detail? Like add layers of foam for wrinkles ect


----------



## Kat the Coca Cola addict (Feb 21, 2015)

I was wondering, where could I find/get head templates?


----------



## Chi-Chi Canine (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone have a preferred foam brand?/site to buy it from?


----------



## Whitefire (Jul 22, 2015)

First of all, Thanks for this thread. It has helped a lot. My question however is that there doesn't seem to be a lot about actually making the body suits. What do people use for the liner and how do people plan the paterns in the fur itself. Any thoughts or suggestions would be welcomed.

~WF


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you so much for making this! It helped so much.


----------



## bla (Jun 21, 2016)

you should check out fakefurshop.com , they have amazing furs.


----------



## ColorfullCute (Jul 10, 2016)

I think you need to update some of these links....
Like the how to make a duct tape dummy. I am having the hardest part on the dummy so it makes me kinda sad the link dose not work


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 16, 2016)

Just joining the chorus and saying thanks for putting this all together!!


----------



## Max the Fox (Jun 10, 2017)

The head tutorials seem to be about making your own fursuit heads from scratch. Are there any good tutorials that will help me make a fursuit head using the Stuffed Panda Studios resin base?


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok I think this is the right area to ask this.i am new at this well not site nor fur talk n stuff.but making one . I wanted to make everything my self got down to the glueing part of the fur on to the body ..pick out fur which was I'd say about four inches long wolf fur which was white. No problem drew my Peace's on cut out the whole shoobang. Well I was afraid of the hot glue being used on it because it might stick to the fur n I'd have to shave it off or clip some of it out ... Well the ladies at the fabric place told me after explaining it to them what is was doing and they gave me a side option of this silicone base glue you can put a small thin layer down and lay the fur on and still be able to move it for a few minutes before you can't which I was like that's fine will it stick to fur if I had it on my fingers ..no they replied will good deal I thought...so I get some Peace's glued and right where they need to be I walk out of the room for half the day n came back to what I was doing and noticed the damn glue seeped throw the back of the fur and basically clumped up inside of fine fine hair of the fur n harden it in many areas...I was like wtf. Now have to start everything n I mean everything over it was that bad. What can I do to make it better plus not have this happen again cuz I payed like 500 for this stuff and I'm pissed .?!?


----------



## Makea_Wolf (Aug 4, 2017)

ah!! I love this


----------



## QtheSpaceCat (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh my god! Thank you!


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow, I really appreciate that you put in some info for New Zealanders... Nice one mate, great for a newbie like me, who's miles away from the heart of the fursuit action.


----------



## Mosie (May 29, 2018)

Yaaay really wanna make one someday, or at least use this as a reference to make werewolf costumes/anything creature like for Halloween


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

nah I'm fine


----------



## LuciaTheHellhound (Dec 1, 2018)

I was going through this list and noticed that the construction of marcwolf and atpaw links as well as the Balaclava and plastic bowl eyes links are invalid.


----------



## Vermilion (Jan 13, 2019)

I'd like to add my etsy and ebay account for fursuits

www.etsy.com: Making dreams into reality by PanShop
Sign in or Register | eBay


----------

